# Hello everyone



## wolfman50010 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi i'm from Ny and I think mantids are the coolest bugs ever,I havn't gotten any mantids yet but i would like a ghost mantid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Wolfman, what part of NY are you from?


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome, you should be able to find what your looking for here.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2007)

Ghosts are pretty fragile. I suggest starting with something easier, but if thats what you want then go for it! Shouldn't really be that hard.

Oh and Welcome


----------

